# how many violations can we find?



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Find out if the owner is a high school shop teacher. Those guys like to **** **** up on their summers off.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

The panel behind the cabinets is my favorite. Makes the hidden boxes I've found seem like amateur hour!:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the nice neat job on the 10/3 Romex....:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Where in NH are ya? I am in the Lake Sunapee area. I have to say, that might be the most hack-a-doche install I have ever seen. Might be even worse than the house that I have been working on for months. I need to take a picture of the kitchen lighting that had track lighting heads that were duct taped to a piece of trim and the splices were in the ceiling without boxes. 

Ticks me off that Square-D started using Home Depot as a distributor. Doesn't have the same reputation it used to when any dumb bastard can stroll into the orange big box, and buy the most expensive panel since he/she thinks they are buying the "best one" since it costs the most money. That install was definitely done by a home owner, considering the twisted up 10-3 and all the white conductors landed on single pole Homeline breakers. Guess you can pick up all kinds of neat clues from the Home Depot "How to Wire a House" book. Dumb asses.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't even want to try. I know you'll never find them all, without x/ray vision.

It should a violation to take a picture aimed directly at a bright light.:laughing:
I hope they have more money then it looks, otherwise I'd turn and leave.

How does things get so out of hand? :whistling2:
Crackheads


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

well we see alot of those people who "tried" to do electrical installations, and have a bad experience before they decide to call us. I have another good picture, but i will have to wait untill tomorrow to get it online. its in and old home with knob and tube, they have 2 prong outlets, and used one of those "adapters" to make the 2-prong a 3-prong "grounded" outlet. well the adapter had no cover so it was just 3 prongs hanging in the wind live. :thumbsup:


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

i'm in the northern part of the state, but work out of the lakes region mostly, i just noticed as well, at least they used tamper proof outlets when they duct taped them to keep them "safe" from touching haha


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

found it :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

wornknobby3 said:


> found it :thumbsup::thumbup:


He uses it as an arc welder. Plugs in a nice thick extension cord, and he can arc weld anywhere in the house!! Neato I say!! 

:no:


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah i pulled the chair out from the wall and found that, and was like OMG!. so then naturally i had to check all the other outlets to make sure they didnt have that problem throughout the house. they had the adapters, but none were set-up for welding like this one haha:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The panel behind the cabinets is my favorite. :thumbup: 
_"Honey, we tripped a breaker!"
"Alright, I'll get the pry bar...."_

-John


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Also, who the hell lived in that place, Andre the Giant? Why are all the panels mounted to the ceiling?

-John


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

the panel was in a half basement, then they lifted the house that extra 10 feet. and didnt want anything to do with moving the panel.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I always find duct tape to be an excellent replacement for electrical tape. I don't know how many times ive tried to tell people duct tape acts as a conductor and they ignored me lol.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually like to find this kind of work cause , somehow it keep us all busy .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That first photo with the panel up high is often how they end up on moved/relocated homes. The fact that these are nice new poured walls with new framing on top, then old looking timbers on top of them makes me think this was a moved home.


----------

